# Verlassenes Haus und Händler gefunden



## Zitrom (10. Mai 2009)

*Hallo Zusammen*

Ich habe heute eine spannende Entdeckung gemacht und mich nimmt es wunder, ob ihr auch schon solche Orte gefunden habt. Ich fiel (durch einen Bug) unter Sturmwind, lief dann auf einer riesigen, unprogrammierten Fläche gegen Dun'Morogh. Und plötzlich sah ich "irgendwo im Nichts" ein Haus. Vor dem Haus hatte es auch noch einen Händler ?! Sogar ein "Wegweiser" war dort ... Doch ich bin mir sicher, dass man nur durch diesen Bug dort hin kommt. Ich habe noch ein paar Fotos von dem Ganzen. 

*Und jetzt meine Frage:* Habt ihr auch schon mal irgendwo ein Haus oder ein Händer gefunden, den man nur durch einen Gamefehler erreichen kann? Ich hörte schon oft von einer GM-Insel. War schon jemand von euch dort? 

Ich habe hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Ganzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Zitrom

[attachment=7582:Unter_Sturmwind.jpg]

[attachment=7583:Unprogra...e_Fl_che.jpg]

[attachment=7586as_Haus_am_See2.jpg]

[attachment=7584:Karte.jpg]

[attachment=7585as_Haus_am_See.jpg]


----------



## lordtheseiko (10. Mai 2009)

xDDD du bist da hingelaufen
respekt aber das is bugusing und nich gern gesehen, und unter sw war ich auchschon^^


----------



## NetzaFetza (10. Mai 2009)

war ich auch schon, das lustige ist, dass die Typen von Beutebucht sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: das ist KEIN bugusing, da du auch von Menethil einfach runterschwimmen kannst zu dem Platz


----------



## Rise Above (10. Mai 2009)

Man kann da auch hinkommen wenn man außenrum schwimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da war ich auch schon, für mich sieht es ganz nach einem Stützpunkt aus von dem man nach Undermine kommt, oder wie diese Dingensstadt da in der Mitte von Azeroth heißt, südlich des Maelstroms.

Die zwei Wachen weisen ja auch schon darauf hin, dass es Goblins sein werden.
Von da aus wird wahrscheinlich im nächsten Add-On ein Schiff nach Undermine hinfahren, Hordenstützpunkt dafür hab ich noch nicht gefunden. Wird wahrscheinlich in Kalimdor sein, irgendwo, östlich von Orgrimmar vielleicht?

/discuss


----------



## Lomiraan (10. Mai 2009)

ich liebe solche sachen =)

danke fürs posten !!

Witzig find ich das der NPC ein <Pesionär> ist und normal nicht zu finden sein wird =)

Sehr schön !!


----------



## Deathanubis (10. Mai 2009)

Da wird Blizz aber keine Freude gehabt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Ground_Zero (10. Mai 2009)

Moin erst ma,

Ne GM Insel gibt es ja sind genau genommen sogar 2 nur die is ganz wo anderst.
Was du da endeckt hast kp vllt War das einfach mal nen projekt von blizz wo sie keine time mehr dafür hatten.
Naja was auch immer hast glück das kein GM das bug nutzen von dir gemerkt hat wäre normal Account Bann.

also cya


----------



## Zitrom (10. Mai 2009)

Deathanubis schrieb:


> Da wird Blizz aber keine Freude gehabt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja wenn die einem sehen ist nicht gut ^^ Desswegen machst dir am besten einfach einen Gästeacc für solche Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sadinsky (10. Mai 2009)

Witzig... diese Anlegestelle kenn ich schon länger "Nomans Landing" oder so... da waren aber früher nie NPC's.


----------



## Zitrom (10. Mai 2009)

Lomiraan schrieb:


> ich liebe solche sachen =)
> 
> danke fürs posten !!
> 
> ...



Hast du schoneinmal die Altstadt von Eisenschmiede gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier auch noch ein Bilder dazu:


[attachment=7588:Altstadt...schmiede.jpg]


----------



## refra (10. Mai 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=28112
in diesem thread gitbs bessere antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten eine PN an Explorer_Brandolf schicken der ist ein meister in solchen sachen
mfg ref


----------



## Zitrom (10. Mai 2009)

refra schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=28112
> in diesem thread gitbs bessere antworten
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiss, dass es schon viele solche Threads über solche Bugs gibt ... Aber etwas über dieses Haus habe ich noch nie gefunden.


----------



## Pandmm (10. Mai 2009)

Leute wenn ihr die gm insel ganz im süden meint die war shcon zu 60 zeiten gegebar und weisst irh warum ? weil man da hin musste um aq zu öffnen also die instanz in silithus das war damals ne lange questreiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so thx cu gn8


----------



## Lord Arresh (10. Mai 2009)

^^ aber was passiert wenn man durch so ein bug ins was auch immer land kommt ^^ und dort verhart und ein Ticket schreibt weil man nicht weß wo man ist und soweiter blabla und man nicht weiß was passieren könnte wenn man den ruhestein nutzt oder so, dann werden die ja nicht einen bannen wenn man sagt das das net gewollt war auch wenn man was versuct hat ^^ XD


----------



## Tratok (10. Mai 2009)

Im übrigen kannst du nich nur durch bugusing da hin, oder wie über mir geschrieben, durch schwimmen von menethil aus...


du kannst auch einfach mit nem dk wasserauradingens an machen, und da hoch reiten, hafen von sw ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (10. Mai 2009)

cool, mich wunderts halt nur, das da n npc steht, der nen namen usw hat. weil eigentlich kommt man da ja ncih hin


----------



## Zitrom (10. Mai 2009)

Tratok schrieb:


> Im übrigen kannst du nich nur durch bugusing da hin, oder wie über mir geschrieben, durch schwimmen von menethil aus...
> 
> 
> du kannst auch einfach mit nem dk wasserauradingens an machen, und da hoch reiten, hafen von sw ftw
> ...



Ich habs noch nicht versucht, vom Hafen von Menethil aus dorthin zu gelangen ... dachte dass dann einfach der erschöpfungsbalken kommt. Aber ich weiss, dass man von diesem haus aus unter sw laufen kann, dann hätten die programmierer ja irgendwie nicht gerade viel gedacht xD


----------



## Smeal (10. Mai 2009)

AAAAALLLLLTTTTT *schnarsch*


----------



## refra (10. Mai 2009)

Zitrom schrieb:


> Ich weiss, dass es schon viele solche Threads über solche Bugs gibt ... Aber etwas über dieses Haus habe ich noch nie gefunden.


soweit ich mich erinner hat brandolf schon etwas über das haus geschrieben...
naja aber zu wenige solche threads kanns nie geben =)


----------



## woggly4 (10. Mai 2009)

Sadinsky schrieb:


> Witzig... diese Anlegestelle kenn ich schon länger "Nomans Landing" oder so... da waren aber früher nie NPC's.


"Newmans Landing" - es wurde berichtet, dass dort für kurze Zeit Charaktere spawnen. Als möglicher Grund wird beim Erstellen eines neuen Charakters ein temporäres "ins Spiel setzen" spekuliert (das würde auch den Namen erklären).

Seitdem es den Hafen von SW gibt, ist es noch einfacher, dorthin zu kommen. Früher ging es am schnellsten von der Küste von Westfall aus. Seit dem letzten Patch  glaube ich, gehört dieses Gebiet auch korrekter Weise zu Dun Morogh - früher wurde es unter "Unbekannt" gelistet (z.B. bei einer /who-Abfrage).

Ist kein Bugusing - nur Zufall, dass du gerade durch einen Fall durch SW dorthin gelangt bist.


----------



## Baldoran (10. Mai 2009)

hm...
das erinnert mich an das leere taurendorf ...
kA mehr wo es war...


----------



## Lomiraan (10. Mai 2009)

Zitrom schrieb:


> Hast du schoneinmal die Altstadt von Eisenschmiede gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Jetzt ja, Danke =)


----------



## Kronas (10. Mai 2009)

pre wotlk waren da noch keine händler


----------



## Nikoxus (10. Mai 2009)

Bist nicht der erste der Das gefunden hat,ich hatte es auch schonmal gefunden der Händler verkauft irgend so ein Schmiede rezept aber kA was das is^^


----------



## Danj2008 (10. Mai 2009)

Da war ich schon vor wotlk da kannste hinter westfall hin schwimmen dauetr nur ewig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bis zum haus


----------



## Valnar93 (10. Mai 2009)

Old Pic is old.


----------



## Danj2008 (10. Mai 2009)

Da war ich schon vor wotlk da kannste hinter westfall hin schwimmen dauetr nur ewig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bis zum haus  nur komisch als ich da war standen da noch keine npcs rum


----------



## Láxoo (10. Mai 2009)

So einen Bug gibt es mit OG auch.
Fand dass am Anfang auch ziemlich witzig.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (10. Mai 2009)

woggly4 schrieb:


> "Newmans Landing" - es wurde berichtet, dass dort für kurze Zeit Charaktere spawnen. Als möglicher Grund wird beim Erstellen eines neuen Charakters ein temporäres "ins Spiel setzen" spekuliert (das würde auch den Namen erklären).


 
Das is dochmal nen Test wert..


----------



## Part v. Durotan (10. Mai 2009)

gaaaanz neue entdeckung ^^


----------



## mumba (10. Mai 2009)

Ja ist alt nur standen da früher keine NPC's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Zufall?


----------



## NetzaFetza (10. Mai 2009)

EIN FALL FÜR GALILEO MYSTERY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darkfire936 (10. Mai 2009)

Den Händler hab ich auch ma gefunden aber ohne bugs.Man muss einfach vom Stormwindhafen nach Norden schwimmen bis man dort ankommt.
Wenn man immer nahe an Land schwimmt kommt kein Erholungsbalken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (10. Mai 2009)

habs getestet^^ aber heist ja nich umsonst Newmans Landing also hab ich mir nen Nemalan lvl1 krieger erstellt und hingeschwommen.. naja der vk das rezept von   http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=3851  für 30 silber..


Achja... und mittlerweile dürfte er es auch verstanden haben das es ohne bugusing geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (10. Mai 2009)

NetzaFetza schrieb:


> EIN FALL FÜR GALILEO MYSTERY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ähm...ja..

@ TE,finde sone Sachen auch toll grade,wenn man dann noch da witzige Sachen findet,wie Händler,usw.


----------



## Papyrus (10. Mai 2009)

Grüße du Entdecker!

Dieses Haus erreicht man auch einfach in dem man vom Hafen aus Richtung Norden schwimmt. Einfach der Küste entlang. Früher stand das Haus leer, Blizz hat wohl mit dem Patch NPC's dort eingebaut. Wenn ihr mal die ganze Küste entlang schwimmt werdet ihr mehrere dieser Häuser und auch Dörfer finden.


----------



## Janica-Damira (10. Mai 2009)

Zitrom schrieb:


> Ich habs noch nicht versucht, vom Hafen von Menethil aus dorthin zu gelangen ... dachte dass dann einfach der erschöpfungsbalken kommt. Aber ich weiss, dass man von diesem haus aus unter sw laufen kann, dann hätten die programmierer ja irgendwie nicht gerade viel gedacht xD




musst halt immer schön die Küstenline entlang laufen..... oder schwimmen, dann passiert dir auch nix....

BTW mit dem über wasser laufen kommt man auch problemlos von Theramore nacht Tanaris^^


----------



## Annovella (10. Mai 2009)

lordtheseiko schrieb:


> xDDD du bist da hingelaufen
> respekt aber das is bugusing und nich gern gesehen, und unter sw war ich auchschon^^



Das macht Blizzard mit absicht, solche Bugs und verstecke Dinge ins Spiel zu implementieren, warum sie Spieler deswegen sperren ist total hirnrissig.


----------



## Psychonightelf (10. Mai 2009)

Also dieses Haus habe ich noch in der ersten Spielwoche, als ich zu BC-Zeiten mit WoW angefangen hatte entdeckt, da ich ein Nachtelf war und ein Kumpel einen Menschen angefangen hat. Somit wollt ich von Menethil runterschwimmen nach Westfall und von da aus ins Menschen Startgebiet laufen. Einziger Unterschied ist nur, dass es damals leer stand und nun da ein paar NPCs eingefügt wurden, somit kommt da irgendwann mal (meiner Meinung nach) was hin, was man auf normalem Wege erreichen kann.

Ich hätte aber mal noch ne Frage: Was ist das für eine Insel südöstlich von dem vergessenen Strand von Tanaris, kommt man da i-wie hin?


----------



## Kronas (10. Mai 2009)

Psychonightelf schrieb:


> Also dieses Haus habe ich noch in der ersten Spielwoche, als ich zu BC-Zeiten mit WoW angefangen hatte entdeckt, da ich ein Nachtelf war und ein Kumpel einen Menschen angefangen hat. Somit wollt ich von Menethil runterschwimmen nach Westfall und von da aus ins Menschen Startgebiet laufen. Einziger Unterschied ist nur, dass es damals leer stand und nun da ein paar NPCs eingefügt wurden, somit kommt da irgendwann mal (meiner Meinung nach) was hin, was man auf normalem Wege erreichen kann.
> 
> Ich hätte aber mal noch ne Frage: Was ist das für eine Insel südöstlich von dem vergessenen Strand von Tanaris, kommt man da i-wie hin?


war für die aq questreihe, fälschlicherweise manchmal als alte GM insel bezeichnet
kommt man mit wasserwandeln etc + mount hin


----------



## Psychonightelf (10. Mai 2009)

Falls es wen intressert: Man schwimme Richtung Osten vom Tandolübergang aus (Verbindung zwischen Arathi und Sumpfland) sobald man aufs Meer trifft die Küste entlang nach Norden, dann findet man ein Dorf mit NPCs die jedoch keinerlei Nutzen haben.

Außerdem hätte ich nie die Bucht mit einigen Quests im Arathihochland entdeckt wenn es nicht die Erkundungserfolge gäbe hatte ein ganzes Jahr nix von gewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. Mai 2009)

Psychonightelf schrieb:


> Falls es wen intressert: Man schwimme Richtung Osten vom Tandolübergang aus (Verbindung zwischen Arathi und Sumpfland) sobald man aufs Meer trifft die Küste entlang nach Norden, dann findet man ein Dorf mit NPCs die jedoch keinerlei Nutzen haben.
> 
> Außerdem hätte ich nie die Bucht mit einigen Quests im Arathihochland entdeckt wenn es nicht die Erkundungserfolge gäbe hatte ein ganzes Jahr nix von gewusst
> 
> ...


gz dazu, dass du zum mindestens 5ten mal einen weg gesagt hast


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (10. Mai 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Das macht Blizzard mit absicht, solche Bugs und verstecke Dinge ins Spiel zu implementieren, warum sie Spieler deswegen sperren ist total hirnrissig.


 Wie war das im Garten Eden mit den Äpfeln und Adam&Eva? *g*



> Ich hätte aber mal noch ne Frage: Was ist das für eine Insel südöstlich von dem vergessenen Strand von Tanaris, kommt man da i-wie hin?



Das is ja son Goblindings... es gibts im Westen von Tanaris (bei diesem Kompass da) unter Wasser auchne Unterwasser-Gnomenstation, auch leerstehend. Da hat mein Char seine Herkunft (Rp-Server)


----------



## Harloww (10. Mai 2009)

Zitrom schrieb:


> Und jetzt meine Frage: Habt ihr auch schon mal irgendwo ein Haus oder ein Händer gefunden, den man nur durch einen Gamefehler erreichen kann? Ich


Du ja scheinbar nicht.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (10. Mai 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Du ja scheinbar nicht.


 ich frage mich wie oft das noch kommt xD
mal ne strichliste machen bei deinem fängts an^^

||


----------



## Manitu2007 (10. Mai 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> ^^ aber was passiert wenn man durch so ein bug ins was auch immer land kommt ^^ und dort verhart und ein Ticket schreibt weil man nicht weß wo man ist und soweiter blabla und man nicht weiß was passieren könnte wenn man den ruhestein nutzt oder so, dann werden die ja nicht einen bannen wenn man sagt das das net gewollt war auch wenn man was versuct hat ^^ XD




unwissenheit schützt vor strafe nicht!

diese Regel denke ist tritt auch für das Spiel in kraft mit einer ausnahme wenn du nicht gerade Bewust  durch irgendwelche umstände dort hingelangt bist passiert einem denke ich mal nix, anderer seits  verweise ich gerne nochmal auf diesen spruch!


----------



## ShaakTi79 (10. Mai 2009)

Hi

Zunächst erstmal gibt es nur *1 (eine) GM-Insel* die befindet sich zwischen Azeroth und Kalimdor! Die 2.te Insel, die sich südlich von Tanaris befindet, gehört zu einer langen Questreihe (AQ-Questreihe)! Auf dieser Insel sehr weit südlich von Tanaris, befindet sich eine Hütte(Zelt), ein Baum und eben die Kiste, die man für den Quest looten muss!

cc




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (10. Mai 2009)

Ein geheimer Händler ist zum Beispiel der, der in Strangle das 100% Epic Mount ohne Rüstung verkauft hat. 
Der stand irgendwo in den "unfertigen" Bergen bei einer Höhle rum.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (10. Mai 2009)

Taoru schrieb:


> Ein geheimer Händler ist zum Beispiel der, der in Strangle das 100% Epic Mount ohne Rüstung verkauft hat.
> Der stand irgendwo in den "unfertigen" Bergen bei einer Höhle rum.



gibts den noch? ^^




(achja et shaak kalimdor gehört zu azeroth)


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (10. Mai 2009)

War das Haus nicht ein easteregg. Eine Anlehnung an irgend nen Film?^^

btw: unter dem Turm von Karahzan ist ein großes Smiley 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (10. Mai 2009)

besagter Händler lieber Taoru exestiert NUR auf P-Servern, wurde im Geheimnisse Thread schon ausgiebig durchgekaut.

Selbst wenn er exestieren sollte wie soll man da so einfach in das Gebirge kommen?, 
die Walljump möglichkeiten wurden erheblich kastriert und man muss ich andere mittel und wege suchen. Außerdem ist diese "He-Man Katze" ob mit oder ohne Geschirr langsam aber sicher so ausgelutscht  das sich keiner mehr dafür innteressieren würde.


----------



## Taoru (10. Mai 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> gibts den noch? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich zitier mich mal selbst:
...verkauft hat...
...stand...

Hmm.
Und du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass Blizz es nach 4 Jahren noch nicht gepackt haben den da rauszupatchen? 
Wegen dem Mount wurden schon genug Leute gebannt.
Wobei... Bei Blizz würde mich das nichtmal wundern wenn sie den drin lassen weil es ihnen Spaß macht bezahlte Accounts zu bannen. *g*

Edit: Nicht ganz, den gab es für einige Zeit, da auf manchen Offi Servern das Mount vorhanden ist.
2. Edit: Das war lange vor dem Walljump-Nerf.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (10. Mai 2009)

zum thema exploren

also ich denke, dass ich der noch spielende beweis bin.
wer mit legalen mitteln spielt, kann so gut wie alles entdecken!

hätte ich nicht erst vor knapp 4 jahren angefangen; also im august 2005
sondern etwas eher, dann hätte ich auch noch die gm-insel mit legalen mitteln 
erreicht. doch so habe ich diese bisher nur im video gesehen, was meinem
explorerherz eigentlich nicht viel bring, denn man will ja selbst dort sein.

also knapp 4 jahren war ich ein fast vollzeit explorer und wurde noch
nie gebannt, verwarnt oder von einem gm angesprochen wegen meines
stundenlangen verbringen an für euch geheimen orten oder stundenlangen
walljumpens...

leider ist das exploren nicht mehr so spannend, wie es zu classiczeiten war
da vieles vieles nicht mehr geht...

aber wer sich dennoch an die regeln wie ich hält, dem wird nichts passieren


ich kann nur vor einem warnen, vor keyloggern, dess opfer leider auch ich
nun geworden bin und mit dessen folgen ich nun aufräumen musste :-(

und eigentlich steht alles in einem thema gesammelt auf - ja ich weiss,
über 110 seiten.

doch wahre explorer werden sich durch das thema arbeiten und werden
keine neuen themen eröffnen müssen.

tipp - druckt es euch aus, doppelseitig und lest die vielen seiten auf dem weg
zur arbeit, in den öffentlichen verkehrsmitteln oder in der pause.

das thema mit den vielen seiten, ist denke ich, wirklich ein einmaliges
explorer-lexikon das so gut wie keine konkurrenz fürchten muss

nutzt es!

mehr sog i hier ned

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Larmina (10. Mai 2009)

Goim schrieb:


> gibts den noch? ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist nichtmal klar ob es ihn jemals gab


----------



## RouV3n (10. Mai 2009)

Das Haus steht da schon seit Urzeiten, man konnte früher glaube nur durch Buggs dortin und seit dem neuen Patch kann man dorthin schwimmen. Außerdem wurden jetzt nei die NPCs dort eingefügt, aber wieso weiß ich leider nicht. Hat außerdem NICHTS mit dem Bugg unter SW zu tun, wie gesagt man kann dort vom Hafen aus hinschwimmen.


----------



## Kronas (10. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Es ist nichtmal klar ob es ihn jemals gab


gabs angeblich in der wow beta, heute garantiert nicht mehr



RouV3n schrieb:


> Das Haus steht da schon seit Urzeiten, man konnte früher glaube nur durch Buggs dortin und seit dem neuen Patch kann man dorthin schwimmen. Außerdem wurden jetzt nei die NPCs dort eingefügt, aber wieso weiß ich leider nicht. Hat außerdem NICHTS mit dem Bugg unter SW zu tun, wie gesagt man kann dort vom Hafen aus hinschwimmen.


bug unter sw? also ich geh da gezielt hin


----------



## turageo (10. Mai 2009)

The_Ground_Zero schrieb:


> Naja was auch immer hast glück das kein GM das bug nutzen von dir gemerkt hat wäre normal Account Bann.



Das hängt prinzipiell immer erst mal vom GM ab, an den man kommt. Normalerweise gibts für speziell dieses
"Runterfallen" keinen Bann, weil das passiert auch mal unbeabsichtigt und es wird ihm wohl keiner ankreiden
können, dass er dann mal losgelaufen ist und nen weg "nach außen" gesucht hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Regelfall bekommt man keinen Ban, wenn man sich keine Vorteile verschafft hat. Die BG-Bugs damals waren
z. B. "banbar", wenn man die benutzt hat, aber sowas? wayne...

mfg


----------



## Kaidos (10. Mai 2009)

Das Haus ist schon so ziemlich seit Anbeginn von WoW da.

DIe NPC's wurden da erst mit 3.0 oder so eingeführt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (10. Mai 2009)

turageo schrieb:


> Das hängt prinzipiell immer erst mal vom GM ab, an den man kommt. Normalerweise gibts für speziell dieses
> "Runterfallen" keinen Bann, weil das passiert auch mal unbeabsichtigt und es wird ihm wohl keiner ankreiden
> können, dass er dann mal losgelaufen ist und nen weg "nach außen" gesucht hat.
> 
> ...


weg nach außen suchen sollte an sich kein problem sein, da alle texturen von blizzard nur eine seite haben, man kann zB von unter sw einfach in den see am eingang von sw reinmaschieren, da man dort einfach durch die wand laufen kann


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (10. Mai 2009)

RouV3n schrieb:


> Das Haus steht da schon seit Urzeiten, man konnte früher glaube nur durch Buggs dortin *und seit dem neuen Patch kann man dorthin schwimmen.* Außerdem wurden jetzt nei die NPCs dort eingefügt, aber wieso weiß ich leider nicht. Hat außerdem NICHTS mit dem Bugg unter SW zu tun, wie gesagt man kann dort vom Hafen aus hinschwimmen.



sehr komisch dass ich da schon zu bc lang geschwommen bin.


----------



## Komakomi (10. Mai 2009)

beim selbingen haus war ich auch schon, damals war das 2e addon noch nciht da und ich bin auch nicht unter sw dort hin gelangt... ich bin von westfall aus geschwommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


damals befanden sich allerdings noch keine händler an dieser stelle^^


----------



## Schlamm (10. Mai 2009)

Papyrus schrieb:


> Grüße du Entdecker!
> 
> Dieses Haus erreicht man auch einfach in dem man vom Hafen aus Richtung Norden schwimmt. Einfach der Küste entlang. Früher stand das Haus leer, Blizz hat wohl mit dem Patch NPC's dort eingebaut. Wenn ihr mal die ganze Küste entlang schwimmt werdet ihr mehrere dieser Häuser und auch Dörfer finden.


Aber warum gibt es sie? Nur aus Spass an der Freud von den Blizzarbeitern? Obwohl ich sowas echt klasse finde und hoffe, dass es nochmehr solcher Orte in WoW gibt, welche wir noch nicht kennen....


----------



## DerWintersdorfer (10. Mai 2009)

Also ich habs erstmal kurz in der Datenbank eingegeben, ich hab was gefunden.
Also kann es kein"geheimer "npc sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne sowas ist mit leider noch nicht passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin nur mal im arathibecken runtergefallen und durft ohne Ärger ehre leechen <33 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azerak (10. Mai 2009)

Hihi wie sie gleich wieder meinen es wäre für nen Addon ^^

Leute... Die Programmierer von WoW sind auch nur Menschen.. überlegt euch doch mal folgende Situation:

Ihr sitzt an eurem Rechner im Büro.. vor euch auf dem Bildschirm flackert ein Programm zum festlegen von Texturen auf einer Karte..
Ihr seit dabei gerade die langweiligen Küsten wie gewollt hin zu bauen... langweiliger Job...  stell ich doch einfach mal nen Haus hin... sind eh nur ein paar Klicks ... höherer Sinn dadran ? Fehlanzeige!

Genauso kann es passiert sein mit den NPCs... irgendwer hatte gerade keine Lust seine Liste abzuarbeiten.


Habe früher ganz gerne Spiele mit dem RPG Maker gemacht und auch ab und an irgendwo was hingesetzt was eigtl überhaupt keinen Sinn macht... 
Die Reaktion der Spieler (ein paar Freunden) war natürlich die selbe wie hier: "kommt da noch was hin?"  -  "Ist da irgendwas versteckt oder warum steht das da" 

Das passiert nun mal wenn Menschen langeweile haben x'D


----------



## Senseless6666 (10. Mai 2009)

Pandmm schrieb:


> Leute wenn ihr die gm insel ganz im süden meint die war shcon zu 60 zeiten gegebar und weisst irh warum ? weil man da hin musste um aq zu öffnen also die instanz in silithus das war damals ne lange questreiche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*an den kopf fass* nö das war nicht die GM insel.. die GM insel ist auchnet auf der karte verzeichnet und schwimmt irgendwo in der Pampa... viele vermuten mitten im Malstrom.. ich vermute aber einfach das die Nirgendwo richtig ist.. denn fals Malstrom mal als addon kommt wird man sie trotzdem net sehen bzw finden.. früher gings mal durch bugs.. z.b war nen Portal dorthin von Alt Ironforge aus.. Old Ironforge kannman glaubich auch momentan garnetmehr durch Sheep oda fear erreichen.. ka...


----------



## Senseless6666 (10. Mai 2009)

Azerak schrieb:


> Hihi wie sie gleich wieder meinen es wäre für nen Addon ^^
> 
> Leute... Die Programmierer von WoW sind auch nur Menschen.. überlegt euch doch mal folgende Situation:
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht das das durch langeweile passiert ist und nur so zufall ist, erstens würde blizzard wohl kaum gerne sehen das ihre entwickler aus langeweile was platzieren und net wieder wegnehemn, und zweitens denke ich das es teilweise eastereggs sind, teilweise einfach nur stimmungsmacher und gesprächsanreger/stoff, vieleicht aber doch auch an manchen stellen de schnittstelle zu kommenden addons patches oder geheimissen.. Blödes Beispiel... Gilneas, das tor im Silberwald, klar kann es nur sein damit sich die entwickler keine arbeit für Gilneas machen musten, so das man eben z.b auch weiß als spieler das gebiet ist da man kommt aber net hin, das es aber für immer verweht bleibt glaub ich net.. ich denke blizzard hat sich vieleicht auch früher zuviel auf den fahne geschrieben... soweit ich weiß sollte WoW damals auch gleich inklusive scherbenwelt rauskommen, habe ich gerüchteweise gehört ka obs stimmt deshalb an dieser stelle auch mein Break und ich bin nicht verantwortlich^^


----------



## pnxdome (10. Mai 2009)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Zunächst erstmal gibt es nur *1 (eine) GM-Insel* die befindet sich zwischen Azeroth und Kalimdor!



Mööööp

Woher wollt ihr denn wissen, dass dieser "Fetzen Land mit 'ner Hütte drauf" die GM-Insel sein soll? 
Diese Insel war früher durch ziemlich lange "Unterwasserlaufwege" zu erreichen ( gibts glaube ich sogar noch ein Video von ). 
Deshalb wurde sie aus der normalen Map extrahiert und instanziert. 
Die Insel hatte aber zu * keinem Zeitpunkt* eine Benennung.

Warum sollten GM eigentlich eine Insel haben? Kaffeepause auf'm Rollenspiel-Server? *lol* Nein. GMs werden wohl keine Insel haben, die sind doch immer ( unsichtbar ) bei den Usern, wenns Probleme gibt ( Und davon, den Wartezeiten nach zu beurteilen, gibt es ja anscheinend genug ). 

Von einer "GM-Insel" kann wohl keine Rede sein, eher um ein Maleur der Designer?  Vielleicht sollte sie früher ja auch eine Funktion bekommen? ( Vgl.: Insel unter Tanaris ) ?
Solange Blizzard keine Statements dazu abgibt, ist die  Formulierung *GM-Insel* schlicht hinfällig.


----------



## Darokan (10. Mai 2009)

Smeal schrieb:


> AAAAALLLLLTTTTT *schnarsch*





HunterComment!


----------



## Mr_Multikill (10. Mai 2009)

pnxdome schrieb:


> Mööööp
> 
> ....


du weißt schon dass die insel ingame auch die bezeichnung GM-Insel hat, also als gebiets name^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zitrom (6. Oktober 2009)

Gestern war ich wieder dort und habe gesehen, dass jetzt alle Händler verschwunden sind ... Schon komisch, aber das zeigt auch, dass Blizz bei diesem Haus was gemacht hat. Kommt dort vielleicht schon bald etwas neues? MfG Zitrom


----------



## FonKeY (6. Oktober 2009)

es gibt nen cooles video wo einer zur gm insel läuft^^
dann wurde sein acc gesperrt =D


----------



## Wowler12345 (6. Oktober 2009)

FonKeY schrieb:


> es gibt nen cooles video wo einer zur gm insel läuft^^
> dann wurde sein acc gesperrt =D




Kannst das mal pls posten, wenn es das noch gibt?


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (6. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der gekennzeichneten stelle ist ein Tauren Haus ^^


----------



## FrAkE (6. Oktober 2009)

Zitrom schrieb:


> *Hallo Zusammen*
> 
> Ich habe heute eine spannende Entdeckung gemacht und mich nimmt es wunder, ob ihr auch schon solche Orte gefunden habt. Ich fiel (durch einen Bug) unter Sturmwind, lief dann auf einer riesigen, unprogrammierten Fläche gegen Dun'Morogh. Und plötzlich sah ich "irgendwo im Nichts" ein Haus. Vor dem Haus hatte es auch noch einen Händler ?! Sogar ein "Wegweiser" war dort ... Doch ich bin mir sicher, dass man nur durch diesen Bug dort hin kommt. Ich habe noch ein paar Fotos von dem Ganzen.
> 
> ...







"Ich fiel (durch einen Bug) unter Sturmwind"

was du wieder redest dewegen auchein char mit level 1 und nicht dien main char bist ganz zufällig runter gefallen oder? *r0fl*

ps: das haus steht seit 4 jahren s schon da und man kommt da auch ohne bugs hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## komat (6. Oktober 2009)

alt


----------



## Flachtyp (6. Oktober 2009)

@ Der Hoffnungstöter: Das ist die geilste Signatur die ich je gesehen habe ^^. Wäre echt fast vom Stuhl gefallen vor Lachen ^^.

Aber meine Mitgliedsnummer is auch net schlecht ^^.


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (7. Oktober 2009)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> @ Der Hoffnungstöter: Das ist die geilste Signatur die ich je gesehen habe ^^. Wäre echt fast vom Stuhl gefallen vor Lachen ^^.
> 
> Aber meine Mitgliedsnummer is auch net schlecht ^^.



Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das stimmt 444.444 XD


----------



## bruderelfe (7. Oktober 2009)

Zitrom schrieb:


> Hast du schoneinmal die Altstadt von Eisenschmiede gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie komme ich in diese altsatdt von if?
das sieht ja mal hammer aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonchen (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallöchen,



Baldoran schrieb:


> hm...
> das erinnert mich an das leere taurendorf ...
> kA mehr wo es war...



also dieser Taurenbauernhof ist unten links silithus aber da steht nur ein Haus , eine Windmühle, ein kleines Gehege und etwas weiter rechts daneben ist eine große Höle aber ohne NPC oder sonst was.



ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Zunächst erstmal gibt es nur *1 (eine) GM-Insel* die befindet sich zwischen* Azeroth und Kalimdor*!



ähm ja du meintest wohl Östliche Königreiche und Kalimdor weil die ganze Welt von WoW nennt sich Azeroth^^
und die GM-Insel ist mittlerweile auf einem instanzenserver damit da nicht mehr jeder hin kann.




pnxdome schrieb:


> Warum sollten GM eigentlich eine Insel haben? Kaffeepause auf'm Rollenspiel-Server? *lol* Nein. GMs werden wohl keine Insel haben, die sind doch immer ( unsichtbar ) bei den Usern, wenns Probleme gibt ( Und davon, den Wartezeiten nach zu beurteilen, gibt es ja anscheinend genug ).



Auf der GM-Insel sind :
1. Portale in alle Stätde
          &
2. der berühmte Verhörraum mit weißen Wänden und nem Stuhl in der mitte wo der pöse Char drauf sitzt und nur aufstehen kann aber sonst nix.


aber wenn euch alle dieses Thema doch so reitzt, kann ich mich nur Brandolf anschließen und auch den anderen die es sagten schaut bzw lest euch 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...112&st=2760
in ruhe durch  und ihr werdet sehen, was es noch alles gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis dahin noch viel spaß 

gruß Drago


----------



## loWnl1337 (7. Oktober 2009)

oiste mal das rezept was der verkauft^^ 

das wär interessant


----------



## Elindir (7. Oktober 2009)

Wären den Classic Zeiten gab es 2 Verschiedene Inseln, die nur von GM's und Developern betretbar waren

Ich habe mir damas eine Offline Emulation heruntergeladen, somit konte ich mich an jeden Ort Porten... 

Auf der GM Insel ist ein Magierturm mit Portalen in alle Städte...  Die andere Insel war eine Developer Insel... Das war einfach eine riiisen fläche aufder komische gebäude und Formen standen.... Entwickler testeten dort wohl einige "Gelände". War aber witzig die Inseln zu erforschen.


aber wenn das wahr ist, was erwähnt wurde, geht das ja nicht mehr, da die GM Insel Instanziert wurde...


----------



## Vanitra (7. Oktober 2009)

So eine "GM"-Insel hat schon einen Sinn. Es geht einfach darum das die Entwickler auf der Insel. die nur flach sein muss ohne irgendwas, alles mögliche wie Texturen, Objekte, Animationen, Quests oder sonstwas spawnen und testen können und zwar eigentlich nur zum Zwecke des fehlerbeseitigens. Das geht manchmal nicht wirklich nur durch editieren des Objektes in der Datenbank sondern man muss das entsprechende Objekt in der realen Spielwelt erzeugen und schauen durch was und wie der Fehler im Zusammenspiel mit der Umwelt des Spieles entsteht. Die Insel wird sicherlich instanziert sein und von keinem Spieler erreichbar oder auf der Karte sichtbar. Die GMs selber brauchen aber keine Insel, eigentlich nur die Entwickler die testen und Fehler beseitigen.


----------



## Dragonchen (7. Oktober 2009)

Vanitra schrieb:


> So eine "GM"-Insel hat schon einen Sinn. Es geht einfach darum das die Entwickler auf der Insel. die nur flach sein muss ohne irgendwas, alles mögliche wie Texturen, Objekte, Animationen, Quests oder sonstwas spawnen und testen können und zwar eigentlich nur zum Zwecke des fehlerbeseitigens. Das geht manchmal nicht wirklich nur durch editieren des Objektes in der Datenbank sondern man muss das entsprechende Objekt in der realen Spielwelt erzeugen und schauen durch was und wie der Fehler im Zusammenspiel mit der Umwelt des Spieles entsteht. Die Insel wird sicherlich instanziert sein und von keinem Spieler erreichbar oder auf der Karte sichtbar. Die GMs selber brauchen aber keine Insel, eigentlich nur die Entwickler die testen und Fehler beseitigen.



das was du meinst ist das sogenante Desinger-Island auch darüber gibt es in dem Thread  " Geheimnisse der alten Welt "  ein paar eintragungen aber sie ist mittlerweile genauso instanziert wie die GM insel von daher werden wir sie nie sehen ausser mit 3 programmen oder als GM  (aber wer von uns wird schon GM???)

Gruß Drago


----------



## Kazark (7. Oktober 2009)

The_Ground_Zero schrieb:


> Naja was auch immer hast glück das kein GM das bug nutzen von dir gemerkt hat wäre normal Account Bann.



KEIN GM wird dich bannen wenn du die Welt erkundest, auch wenn du den ein oder anderen Fehler dabei ausnutzt. Du verschaffst dir dabei keinen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Spielern und störst den Spielbetrieb nicht. Da der TE einen lv1er verwendet hat nehme ich an das er die Erkundung eh nur mit einem Testaccount gemacht hat. Wie gesagt: Vermutung.

WANN du allerdings einen Bann bekommst ist wenn du z.b zur GM Insel gehst oder Old Ironforge oder Flugplatz oder Hyjal oder wo auch immer und den halben Server über deinen Ausflug unterrichtest nach dem Motto: Schau mal alle ich bin in Hyjal! Dann kommt ein GM, tritt dir in die Klöten und verpasst dir den Bann. Vorher verarscht er dich noch ein bissel.

Ich habe selbst schon alle Orte mit meinem Main besucht inklusive GM Insel und das einzige was passiert was einmal, ein GM hat sich gemeldet und mich vor Sturmwind geportet. War paar minuten gestunt, er hat mir dann noch gesagt das ich das besser lassen sollte und noch viel Spass in Azeroth und meinen Abenteuern gewünscht. Mehr nicht. Habs für mich behalten und nicht 1000 Screenshots gemacht und kein video gedreht wie man das am besten macht. Leute die sowas machen verdienen auch den Bann. War auch damals schon in AQ20 u. AQ40 bevor das überhaupt eingeführt wurde, waren allerdings keine Mobs drin.


bb und viel spass noch beim erforschen


----------



## Kazark (7. Oktober 2009)

Dragonchen schrieb:


> das was du meinst ist das sogenante Desinger-Island auch darüber gibt es in dem Thread  " Geheimnisse der alten Welt "  ein paar eintragungen aber sie ist mittlerweile genauso instanziert wie die GM insel von daher werden wir sie nie sehen ausser mit 3 programmen oder als GM  (aber wer von uns wird schon GM???)



Die waren schon IMMER instanziert und nicht nur mitlerweile. Eben WEIL sie instanziert waren konnte man sie erreichen indem man Spielefehler aus einem instanzierten Bereich herraus ausnutzte und so andere Bereiche INNERHALB dieses instanzierten bereichs erreichen konnte.

Ein Beispiel dazu (nenne nur sachen die nicht mehr gehen) war das man über die Todesminen AQ20/ AQ40 oder Nagrand erreichen konnte. Nagrand LANGE LANGE bevor BC überhaupt angekündigt war. Zu dem Zeitpunkt als man sich z.b als Mage aus einer Instanz rausblinzeln konnte ohne die eigentliche Instanz zu verlassen.

Ausserdem ist fast ALLES instanziert ohne das man immer einen Ladeschirm hat. Gutes Beipiel sind die Hauptstädte in Azeroth und Kalimdor. Ja, Sturmwind ist instanziert und man betritt die Stadt durch das unsichtbare Instanzportal am Haupteingang oder über den Hafen (ohne ladebalken). Man merkt kaum was davon das man eine Instanz betritt.

Betritt man die Stadt OHNE dieses Instanzportal zu nutzen fällt man sozusagen durch und man ist wie es einige nennen UNTER STURMWIND. Dabei ist man gar nicht unter Sturmwind sondern halt in Sturmwind oder da wo es eigentlich wäre nur hat man die Instanz Sturmwind nicht betreten.

Was mich schon immer gereizt hat war der Versuch die TIEFENBAHN zu verlassen ohne die Instanz zu verlassen. Vermute da Geheimnisse ganz anderer Art. Früher konnte man sich angeblich durch einen Lag fehler ( /sitzen /stehen Makro) durch die Scheibe bewegen aber das habe ich niemals geschaft. Vieleicht ist der Rechner zu schnell dafür bräuchte man wohl nen sehr alten Rechner.

bb

PS: wer die Welt noch erkunden will sollte sich beeilen den mit Catalysm kommen komplett neue Karten und auch die Engine wird verändert. Damit ist das alte Kalimdor und Azeroth geschichte den dann befinden sie sich auf der gleichen Instanzebene wie die Scherbenwelt. Eigentlich müsste man jetzt schon über die Scherbenwelt catalysm erreichen, eventuell aber erst nach 3.3 das kann auch sein.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (7. Oktober 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Wären den Classic Zeiten gab es 2 Verschiedene Inseln, die nur von GM's und Developern betretbar waren
> 
> Ich habe mir damas eine Offline Emulation heruntergeladen, somit konte ich mich an jeden Ort Porten...
> 
> ...





gms brauchen keine portale die können sich selbst direckt hin porten ich weis nocht mehr wie der befehl ging / irgentwas eingeben und den ort wo man hin will


----------



## Nicetale1 (7. Oktober 2009)

Mir is ma so was ähnliches passiert..
Ich wollte mit paar Freunden Bwl ma aus fun machen dann hatte ich ein dc als ich wieder einloggt sahs ich auf einem Geistergreif war unter dem Blackrock und hab von da dann so Häuser etc gesehen kam da aber leider nich hin;(


----------



## Elindir (7. Oktober 2009)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> gms brauchen keine portale die können sich selbst direckt hin porten ich weis nocht mehr wie der befehl ging / irgentwas eingeben und den ort wo man hin will


jo aber trotzdem hatten die dort portale... frag mich nicht warum. Sie waren jedenfalls da


----------



## TheEwanie (7. Oktober 2009)

Öhh...Was verkauft der händler?
PS:Uns ist das Problem bereits bekannt und wir Arbeiten daran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zitrom (7. Oktober 2009)

awon schrieb:


> Öhh...Was verkauft der händler?
> PS:Uns ist das Problem bereits bekannt und wir Arbeiten daran.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er verkauft leider nur Sachen, die man auch bei allen anderen "Gemischtwarenhändlern" bekommt ... (schade, denn anfangs dachte ich dass ich plötzlich epics kaufen könne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

PS: Ah ja klar, und ich bin Administrator von allen Servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zitrom (7. Oktober 2009)

*Danke für eure Antworten* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- So viel ich weiss sind momentan weder Portale noch andere interessante Dinge auf der GM-Insel (Habe das auf einem GM-Privatserver-3.1 gesehen). 

- Von anderen, "versteckten", Welten habe ich auch schon gehört. Irgendwie komisch, was unter und über Azeroth alles noch so ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Auch dass die Programmierer die "Altstadt von Eisenschmiede" (= Old If) nicht einfach weglöschen ist eigentlich schon merkwürdig ... (zu faul ?!) Mitlerweile kann man dort, so viel ich weiss, nicht mehr hin. Und wenn doch, dann gibt das leider (das meinte auf jeden fall der GM der mich rausportete ^^) nach einer Verwarnung gleich Bann (wegen Bugusing).

- Noch zum Thema "unter Sturmwind gelangen": Sehr wohl muss man dazu zuerst in die Stadt hinein! Nur, man kann dann dort über ein Fass und eine Fakel an eine Wand springen, die nicht als "Wand" (sondern nur als Bild) dort ist. Somit fällt man unter Sturmwind. Aber auch da wird man warscheinlich recht schnell gebannt ...

MfG Zitrom


----------



## Zitrom (1. Januar 2010)

*Stand 1. Januar 2010*

- *Die Händler sind verschwunden*, das Haus steht aber noch.
- So viel ich weiss ist Alt Eisenschiede jetzt definitiv unzugänglich, da man weder beim abmounten vom Mammut durch die Wand fliegt noch Duelle in Eisenschmiede machen kann.
- Im Arathibecken kann man nicht mehr auf das Dach da dieses WC-Häusschen weg ist.
- Unter Sturmwind kann man noch immer, aber ich denke dass es nicht mehr lange dauern wird bis auch dieser "Ort" verschlossen ist...

Das ein aktueller Stand von "beliebten" Gamefehlern, kennt ihr noch ein paar die jetzt nicht mehr "funktionieren"? Oder wisst ihr noch ein paar spezielle Orte, die man durch "bugusing" erreichen kann? 

MfG Zitrom (Nazjatar)


----------



## Kronas (1. Januar 2010)

Zitrom schrieb:


> *Stand 1. Januar 2010*
> 
> - *Die Händler sind verschwunden*, das Haus steht aber noch.
> - So viel ich weiss ist Alt Eisenschiede jetzt definitiv unzugänglich, da man weder beim abmounten vom Mammut durch die Wand fliegt noch Duelle in Eisenschmiede machen kann.
> ...


das hätte besser in den geheimnisse der alten welt thread gepasst, welcher auch aktueller ist


----------



## DenniBoy16 (1. Januar 2010)

kein bugusing, nichts besonderes: kann man rumschwimmen

aber mir ist neulich auch was merkwürdiges passiert: ich bin beim einloggen durch dalaran gefallen und kam an einem merkwürdigem grauem ort raus und da war son komisches weiß/graues wesen
letzter satz beinhaltet sarkasmus^^


----------



## Ronas (1. Januar 2010)

Ich finds cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhiala (1. Januar 2010)

Seit wann bekommt man eigentlich einen Bann wenn man zum Flugplatz joggt? Ich mach nichts verbotenes um da hin zu kommen und kann ebenfalls nur mit legalen Mitteln auch auf die Bauernhöfe im Sumpfland runterhopsen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yosef (1. Januar 2010)

Als Gnom kommt man immer noch nach Old Ironforge, und das sehr einfach..


----------



## Vrocas (1. Januar 2010)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Zunächst erstmal gibt es nur *1 (eine) GM-Insel* die befindet sich zwischen Azeroth und Kalimdor! Die 2.te Insel, die sich südlich von Tanaris befindet, gehört zu einer langen Questreihe (AQ-Questreihe)! Auf dieser Insel sehr weit südlich von Tanaris, befindet sich eine Hütte(Zelt), ein Baum und eben die Kiste, die man für den Quest looten muss!
> 
> ...



Quatsch.

Die GM Insel befindet sich in dem Eck von Teldrassil. Nur viiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeellllllll weiter nord westlich, out of map.


----------



## Zitrom (1. Januar 2010)

Yosef schrieb:


> Als Gnom kommt man immer noch nach Old Ironforge, und das sehr einfach...



Ja? Wie geht dass denn? Würde gerne nochmal hin für ein paar Screenshots ;D


----------



## Kezpa (1. Januar 2010)

zu deiner Frage:
Ja die Gamemaster Insel gibt es. Sie ist aber nicht für Spieler erreichbar da man vor Erschöpfung sterben würde.
Zum Aussehen kann ich dir sagen es ist sehr grün auf der Insel. Es gibt ein Großes Haus dort und man kann alle Items kaufen die es im spiel gibt an einem oder mehreren Händlern.
Kein Scherz


----------



## Kronas (1. Januar 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> zu deiner Frage:
> Ja die Gamemaster Insel gibt es. Sie ist aber nicht für Spieler erreichbar da man vor Erschöpfung sterben würde.
> Zum Aussehen kann ich dir sagen es ist sehr grün auf der Insel. Es gibt ein Großes Haus dort und man kann alle Items kaufen die es im spiel gibt an einem oder mehreren Händlern.
> Kein Scherz


das würde absolut keinen sinn machen, da sich gms jedes item ins spiel einfügen können mit der jewiligen itemid und ich glaube kaum, dass dort spieler shoppen gehen sollen


----------



## Majokat (1. Januar 2010)

Old if geht immer noch.. 
War erst heute vormittag unten..


Bei Fragen, könnt ihr ne PM schicken, oder einfach mal googlen / Sufu benutzen *hust*


----------



## Zhiala (1. Januar 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> zu deiner Frage:
> Ja die Gamemaster Insel gibt es. Sie ist aber nicht für Spieler erreichbar da man vor Erschöpfung sterben würde.
> Zum Aussehen kann ich dir sagen es ist sehr grün auf der Insel. Es gibt ein Großes Haus dort und man kann alle Items kaufen die es im spiel gibt an einem oder mehreren Händlern.
> Kein Scherz



Genau...und ich bin das Christkind und der Osterhase in einer Person 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palduron (1. Januar 2010)

zu der GM insel..ich hatte mal ein video auf warcraftmovies.com gesehen 
da hatte nen typ sämtliche bugs gezeigt, ebenfalls den wie man zur gm insel kommt
leider finde ich das video grad nicht ich suche aber noch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warkein priv server
er kam auch tod an aber er war dort hatte danach zwar acc ban aber er hats gepackt

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (1. Januar 2010)

Glitchen ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x123 (1. Januar 2010)

Seit Patch 3.x, oder sogar genau mit wotlk ist die GM-Insel eine eigene Map, abgeschottet von allem anderen, wie 'ne Instanz.
Hinkommen kommt man da ausser auf nem PServer garnich mehr.

(steht auch auf seite 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Palalala (1. Januar 2010)

also auf die Gm-Insel konnte man aufjedenfall hin, gibt auch n video auf YouTube, man amcht sich einfach nen nachtelf priester, und healt sich, jetzt wurden ja auch ide manakosten aller zauber für lowies verringert also gehts noch einfacher!
hab aber keine ahnung ob man immernoch zur gm-insel kommen kann


----------



## Palalala (1. Januar 2010)

man kommt nach olf if, indem man sic nen 1 gnom macht (egal eg. wqas fürn lvl) dann geht man zur bank von if, spingt aufs die gildenbank, und versucht auf s0o nen teil, was etwas über des gildentresors ist zu springfen, nun läuft man da hoch, zerstört seinen ruhestein und benutzt auto-unstuck

DIESER WEG WURDE NOCH NCIHT WEGGEPATCHT


----------



## Palalala (1. Januar 2010)

acha, wenn man über if ist muss man rechts runterspringen ansonsten ist man vor if unt tot xD


----------



## WoWFreak84 (1. Januar 2010)

Weiß ja nicht obs schon erwähnt wurde aber als Magier kann man im Silberwald hinters Tor von Gilneas. ^^
Hat damals auf dem PTR zu Patch 3.3 funktioniert ^^


----------



## Majokat (1. Januar 2010)

WoWFreak84 schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht obs schon erwähnt wurde aber als Magier kann man im Silberwald hinters Tor von Gilneas. ^^
> Hat damals auf dem PTR zu Patch 3.3 funktioniert ^^



Geht auch mit jeder anderen Klasse.
Vorgestern erst ausprobiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flennic (1. Januar 2010)

Es ist schon sehr interessant, was manche Leute behaupten... natürlich ohne Quellen...

Hier mal der Eintrag von WoW-Wiki:



> *[acronym="Überschrift"]
> Newman's Landing[/acronym]*
> 
> Newman's Landing is a small area on the west coast of Dun Morogh, located at coordinates [11, 76].
> ...




*Quelle:* _http://www.wowwiki.com/Newman%27s_Landing_


Außerdem bestehen zig Threads, Webseiten, Einträge, etc.! Durch einfaches googlen kann man das alles auch selbst herausfinden, es gibt nämlich zig solcher "Geheimnisse", ich glaube hier im buffed-Forum besteht da doch auch so ein "großer" Thread...


----------



## VoltarusShattrath (1. Januar 2010)

Weg zu Old-If
Sollte mittlerweile eigentlich jeder kennen^^
Das Haus ist auch nichts besonderes, mich überrascht es das es einige nicht kennen Oo       Nur ich hab schlechte Erinnerungen daran (war bei Beutebucht hasserfüllt -.-)


----------



## Majokat (1. Januar 2010)

VoltarusShattrath schrieb:


> Weg zu Old-If
> Sollte mittlerweile eigentlich jeder kennen^^
> Das Haus ist auch nichts besonderes, mich überrascht es das es einige nicht kennen Oo       Nur ich hab schlechte Erinnerungen daran (war bei Beutebucht hasserfüllt -.-)



Ja. Hat mich auch gewundert.

Zu Gilneas nochmal:
An diesem Tor rechts am Baum hochhüpfen, bis man zu einer unsichbaren Wand kommt. Ruhestein zerstören/CD drauf haben.
Mit dem Gesicht zur unsichtbaren Wand hinstellen, auto-unstuck benutzen und kurz vor dem Cast-Ende einen Schritt nach vorne. 
Tada, schon ist man hinter der unsichtbaren Wand. Jetzt noch ein bisschen da rumhopsen und man ist hinter dem Graumähnenwall


----------



## Yoh (1. Januar 2010)

Diese Stelle ist bereits seit ewigkeiten bekannt.
Soweit ich weiß ist es auch eine anspielung auf irgend einen Film und es gibt sogar "Gerüchte" das man dort die LvL 1er beim ersten mal einloggen sieht, wärend bei den lvl 1er selber dieser Prolog läuft der auf die gewählte Rasse ein Paar "Infos" gibt.


----------



## Lell@Lordaeron (1. Januar 2010)

Mal ne frage, was ist Auto-unstuck ?, die funktion kenne ich garnich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoh (1. Januar 2010)

Das kannst du bei der GM Hilfe beim Fragezeichen anklicken. Im deutschen glaub "Automatisch Freisetzen"


----------



## Yoh (1. Januar 2010)

Was meinst du mit "alles" ? ^^


----------



## schmetti (1. Januar 2010)

Ersten was für eine fraktion hast du da ruf bekommen 
Zweitens hast du das Rezept gekauft wenn ja was war das für eins ?

Dank dir für eine Antwort


----------



## f433m3lt0r (1. Januar 2010)

pnxdome schrieb:


> Mööööp
> 
> Woher wollt ihr denn wissen, dass dieser "Fetzen Land mit 'ner Hütte drauf" die GM-Insel sein soll?
> Diese Insel war früher durch ziemlich lange "Unterwasserlaufwege" zu erreichen ( gibts glaube ich sogar noch ein Video von ).
> ...



Blizzard hat ein Statement dazu gegeben.... undzwar hier : http://www.wow-europe.com/de/recruitment/gm-island.html pwn3d


----------



## Irkirtark (1. Januar 2010)

ES GIBT DIE GM INSEL!!

Also ich hatte mal nen Kumpel den wollte ich dazu anspornen wow anzufangen. Da er aber das spiel erst mal testen wollte hat er sich nen Privatsever gemacht. Ich hab auch mal drauf gezockt an seinem PC und es gibt nicht nur die GM Insel sondern noch viele andere orte die so gut wie niemand kennt und an die nur GMs gelangen können.

Also hier mal ein paar eindrücke

GM-Place1: Eine kleine insel mit ein paar häusern im Goblinstyle nur per GM befehl erreichbar
GM-Place2: Eine Bohrinsel und 2 Inseln mit Häusern im Goblinstyle kann man auch per schwimmen erreichen
Matrix: Ein Quatratischer Raum mit Karomuster nur per GM befehl erreichbar
Programmer Island: Große Hügellandschaft mit Türmen einem Majatempel großer waldfläche und einer Kirche nur mit GM befehl erreichbar
Desiner Island: Große Insel die von der Farbgebung dem Brachland ähnelt. Darauf steht ein Riesiger Knallgelber Palast im Indischen Style.
GM-Island: Sehr Grüne Insel mit nem Friedhof nem Baum und Nem großen Haus voll mit Verkäufern!

Wers nich glaubt soll auf Youtube schaun da gibts genug viedeos von allen Orten außer der Matrix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## f433m3lt0r (1. Januar 2010)

Irkirtark schrieb:


> ES GIBT DIE GM INSEL!!
> 
> Also ich hatte mal nen Kumpel den wollte ich dazu anspornen wow anzufangen. Da er aber das spiel erst mal testen wollte hat er sich nen Privatsever gemacht. Ich hab auch mal drauf gezockt an seinem PC und es gibt nicht nur die GM Insel sondern noch viele andere orte die so gut wie niemand kennt und an die nur GMs gelangen können. Das ist den meisten ja bekannt^^
> 
> ...



kommentar im Zitat in rot ^^


----------



## Mahii (1. Januar 2010)

das haus kannst du auch errreichen wenn du einfach um ie königreiche herum schwimmst, also nicht nur durch gamefehler sondern auch auf normalem weg

ps: mir egal obs schon jemand geschrieben hat, als ob ich mir hier mehr als 2 beiträge anschau


----------



## Dropz (1. Januar 2010)

Zitrom schrieb:


> *Hallo Zusammen*
> 
> Ich habe heute eine spannende Entdeckung gemacht und mich nimmt es wunder, ob ihr auch schon solche Orte gefunden habt. Ich fiel (durch einen Bug) unter Sturmwind, lief dann auf einer riesigen, unprogrammierten Fläche gegen Dun'Morogh. Und plötzlich sah ich "irgendwo im Nichts" ein Haus. Vor dem Haus hatte es auch noch einen Händler ?! Sogar ein "Wegweiser" war dort ... Doch ich bin mir sicher, dass man nur durch diesen Bug dort hin kommt. Ich habe noch ein paar Fotos von dem Ganzen.
> 
> ...


den Händler kenn ich auch ich hab mir da gleich ein Rezept als andenken mitgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (2. Januar 2010)

Zitrom schrieb:


> Ja wenn die einem sehen ist nicht gut ^^ Desswegen machst dir am besten einfach einen Gästeacc für solche Sachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was glaubst wie der GM reagiert hat als er mich in Hyial (die Zone, nicht die Ini) gesehen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Permabann inc.


----------



## Zitrom (2. Januar 2010)

schmetti schrieb:


> Ersten was für eine fraktion hast du da ruf bekommen
> Zweitens hast du das Rezept gekauft wenn ja was war das für eins ?
> 
> Dank dir für eine Antwort



Es gab nur ein paar normale Schmiedrezepte, die man aber auch bei anderen Gemischtwarenhändler kaufen kann. Ruf gab es für Beutebucht. Also eigentlich gar nichts spezielles ...


----------



## turageo (2. Januar 2010)

Goim schrieb:


> Achja... und mittlerweile dürfte er es auch verstanden haben das es ohne bugusing geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bugusing find ich in dem Kontext wie ihn der TE beschrieben hat, aber nicht richtig. Bugusing müsste imho ja vorsätzlich betrieben werden, um sich Vorteile zu verschaffen.
Das ist hier ja nicht der Fall und wegen dem "Exploren", was der TE ja eigentlich gemacht hat ist meines Wissens nach bisher noch nie jemand gebannt worden - mit Ausnahme
mancher Besucher der GM-Insel damals. Das fand Blizz demnach echt nicht so doll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## serius1607 (2. Januar 2010)

ich weiß was das is nen freund hat ma gesagt wenn man sich rischtig da im haus hinstellt dann sieht man für nen ganz kleinen mom die neuen level 1ser chars die in denn mom erstellt wurden habs ma probiert ist echt lustig


----------



## Mirastor (2. Januar 2010)

Die von dir beschriebene Stelle heißt "Newmans Landing" (frei übersetzt: Landeplatz der Neuen) und man kann dort ganz kurz lvl 1 Chars sehen, die werden dort hingestellt während das Ingame Video des Volkes abgespielt wird, danach werden sie erst ins Startgebiet geportet.


----------



## rocksor (2. Januar 2010)

The_Ground_Zero schrieb:


> Moin erst ma,
> 
> Ne GM Insel gibt es ja sind genau genommen sogar 2 nur die is ganz wo anderst.
> Was du da endeckt hast kp vllt War das einfach mal nen projekt von blizz wo sie keine time mehr dafür hatten.
> ...



wenns  nen projekt von blizz gewesen wär welches sie aus zeitgründen abgebrochen haben sollten, dann hätten sie das garnicht erst in unfertigem zustand auf die live server
gefahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und normal wäre das garantiert kein accountbann. du kannst auch ganz einfach aus versehen ( ok einfach ist es dann nicht, aber woher sollen die das schon wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) dort reinrutschen, und dann ist es ihre schuld dass sie solche lücken nach 5 jahren noch immer nicht schließen , wenn da dann noch jemand reinfällt.


----------



## Zitrom (26. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Eine Zeit lang war der Händler sowie die paar Wachen verschwunden, doch jetzt ist der Händler wieder dort. Blizzard bastelt also ziemlich sicher dort an diesem Häusschen rum. Ich denke dass es noch wichtig wird in Cataclysm. 

Das mit den Level 1 Chars find ich auch ziemlich speziell. War dort und habe das auch gesehen. War lustig ^^ Werde mal noch ausprobieren ob man die dort ansprechen kann oder ob vielleicht auch Hordler dort zuerst durchgeportet werden.

MfG Zitrom


----------



## Annovella (26. September 2010)

Zitrom schrieb:


> *  Verlassenes Haus und Händler gefunden*



Gz, genau DIESES Hause habe ich vor... hmm .. joa... circa 5 Jahren entdeckt! Spannend!


Btw.: Ja, es ist Bugusing, aber merkwürdig, das es fast mehr versteckte Häuser und GImmicks ingame gibt, wie Häuser und Gimmiks, die man sehen soll, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ganz nach dem Motto: Its not a Bug, its a Ffeature. Ich glaube nicht, das jemand gebannt wird nur weil man soetwas macht. Solange man damit nicht das Spiel, den Spielverlauf oder sonstiges beeinflusst liegt das in der Regel des erlaubten. Finde Blizzard dürfte allgemein soetwas nicht bestrafen. viel mehr sollten die Mitarbeiter den Spielern danken, das sie soetwas herausfinden damit dann diese Mitarbeiter die Fehler beheben können. bestes Beispiel ist wohl Walljumping.


----------



## Zitrom (26. September 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Gz, genau DIESES Hause habe ich vor... hmm .. joa... circa 5 Jahren entdeckt! *<<S**pannend!>>
> 
> *


*

*Ja, finde ich auch! Denn 1. Hat es dort einen Goblin Händler mit dem Titel "Pensionär", der manchmal dort und manchmal weg ist. 2. wird JEDER Charakter welcher neu erstellt wird zuerst in dieses Haus, und erst dann in die jeweiligen Startgebiete geportet. Schon speziell...


----------



## kilerwakka (26. September 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Gz, genau DIESES Hause habe ich vor... hmm .. joa... circa 5 Jahren entdeckt! Spannend!
> 
> 
> Btw.: Ja, es ist Bugusing, aber merkwürdig, das es fast mehr versteckte Häuser und GImmicks ingame gibt, wie Häuser und Gimmiks, die man sehen soll, oder?
> ...



gebe dir recht das das nicht bestarft werden sollte aber nur wenn man alls ticket schreibt 

ist hat das selbe wie mitn lk damals alls endisdia ihn das erstemal durch nen bug im 25er gekillt hat der aber nicht gezählt hat weil sies nicht reportet haben


----------



## Traklar (26. September 2010)

Wie die Leute immer alte Threads ausgraben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (26. September 2010)

Traklar schrieb:


> Wie die Leute immer alte Threads ausgraben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und in wie weit ist dein Beitrag jetzt besser? 

Er hats genau richtig gemacht in diesen Beitrag zu schreiben weil es genau das Thema des Beitrags is


----------



## Shaila (26. September 2010)

Zur Frage warum:

Dieser Goblin steht da nicht zum Spaß, soweit ich weiss wurde er als Alternative zu einem verlassenen Goblin im Ödland implementiert. Dieser Goblin hat einen bestimmten Zweck, den Zweck bei den Blutseglern auf einen Ehrfürchtigen Status zu gelangen, denn dies geht nur, in dem man ab 11999/12000 auf Stufe Wohlwollend entweder den Goblin im Ödland solange tötet, bis man auf 20999/21000 Respektvoll steht, oder aber wenn man den besagten Goblin in diesem Thread solange tötet.

Dabei bringt der Goblin im Ödland 5 Rufpunkte und spawnt alle 5 oder 10 Minuten. Gerüchten zufolge, bringt dieser versteckte Goblin etwas mehr Rufpunkte. Über die Spawnzeit bin ich nicht informiert. Auf Ehrfürchtig bei den Blutseglern schafft man es nur, wenn man sich die Quests der Segler im Schlingendorntal aufbewahrt, bis zu dem Punkt 20999/21000 auf Respektvoll.

Fazit: Dieser Goblin hat einen Sinn: Er war von Anfang an für die Heldentat "Am Rande des Wahnsinns" gedacht bzw. für Leute die Blutsegler auf Ehrfürchtig pushen möchten. 

Aber sowas wissen eben nur Wahnsinnige. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





P.S: Diesen Ort zu erreichen ist KEIN Bug Using.


----------



## Xela95 (26. September 2010)

den bug kennt doch jeder ps . das haus is glaub ich sogar gewollt und gezielt dort gemacht wurden ps wenn du ma bugs sehen willst schreib mir ne pn dann mach ich mit dir ne bugtour ^^


----------



## xBluDBaBYx (26. September 2010)

xD vielen dank für den post, da werden erinnerungen an meine newb zeit wach ;D...hab nen mensch hexer angefangen und wollte nach dun morogh um mit nem freund zu leveln...damals wusste ich noch nicht dass es ne tiefenbahn gibt und bin den ganzen weg dort hin geschwommen...erfolglos..auf jeden fall kann ich mich an das haus erinnern D


----------



## Anato (26. September 2010)

Psychonightelf schrieb:


> Also dieses Haus habe ich noch in der ersten Spielwoche, als ich zu BC-Zeiten mit WoW angefangen hatte entdeckt, da ich ein Nachtelf war und ein Kumpel einen Menschen angefangen hat. Somit wollt ich von Menethil runterschwimmen nach Westfall und von da aus ins Menschen Startgebiet laufen. Einziger Unterschied ist nur, dass es damals leer stand und nun da ein paar NPCs eingefügt wurden, somit kommt da irgendwann mal (meiner Meinung nach) was hin, was man *auf normalem Wege erreichen kann.
> *
> Ich hätte aber mal noch ne Frage: Was ist das für eine Insel südöstlich von dem vergessenen Strand von Tanaris, kommt man da i-wie hin?




.........Fliegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






rocksor schrieb:


> wenns  nen projekt von blizz gewesen wär welches sie aus zeitgründen abgebrochen haben sollten, dann hätten sie das garnicht erst in unfertigem zustand auf die live server
> gefahren
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was ist mit Hyal? (vor cata). Was ist mit dem unteren teil von Eisenschmiede (der mit cata erst offiziel freigeschaltet wird?)
Glaub mir.. es ist eine menge unfertiges zeug auf den servern (Gilneas übrigens auch)

am besten schaust mal bei youtube


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber lass dich nicht erwischen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps.: Blizz (ich übrigens auch) wird einfach nur erstaunt darüber gewesen sein wo überall die Spieler rumkrauchen. Und wie sie die Unsichtbaren Wände mit "auto freisetzen" außer kraft setzen...
Geht das übrigens noch? ich hatte es letztens versucht als ich die mauer in Silbermond hochklettern wollte (Todesschneise) und von dort auf einem Balkon des zerstörten Stadtteils wollte   (WARUM BLIZZ? warum ist da eine "Wand" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist ja nichtmal so, das man da oben irgendwas anderes außer "Posen" (sieht eh keine sau^^) oder runterspringen kann...


----------



## Hordewikinger (26. September 2010)

echt cooles ding hätte gern mehr solcher geheimen orte,
ich weiss noch was und zwar
als ich ma aufm privi war
wurde ich GAAAANz weit raus aus tanaris geportet auf ne insel mit ner kleinen hütte und irgendwo ganz tief im meer da hinten is ne goblinstadt oder n dorf von denen unter wasser ^^


----------



## Hordewikinger (26. September 2010)

echt cooles ding hätte gern mehr solcher geheimen orte,
ich weiss noch was und zwar
als ich ma aufm privi war
wurde ich GAAAANz weit raus aus tanaris geportet auf ne insel mit ner kleinen hütte und irgendwo ganz tief im meer da hinten is ne goblinstadt oder n dorf von denen unter wasser ^^


----------



## Bimlin (26. September 2010)

also das mit den inseln im süden von kalimdor, die kannst jetzt noch erreichen man muss nur oft genug sterben aber besser ist die landzunge im süden von silitus oder wie das land wieder heißt oder gar die zwergenstadt/dorf im osten vom arathibecken


----------



## xxardon (26. September 2010)

wenn du die gm insel findest... da wachsen auf den bäumen legändere epics! lass dir das nicht entgehen ;D ... die bilder sind 100% von einem Pserver... allerdings mus ich sagen das ich mal in ws eine ratte gesehen habe... die war irwie inem baum drinne und hatte ein ganz komischen namen... ich weiß nicht mehr genau wie der war... irwie 22222429843924 oder sowas^^


----------



## Fipsin (26. September 2010)

1. GM-Insel
In ihr gibt es einen Geheimen Raum der früher zu Gesprächen 
benutzt wurde. Die Position der Insel wird immer dan geändert 
wenn sie für jeden Zugänglich wird (Jemand einen Pfad findet,
uns dan zu viele tun). Die Suche nach GM-Insel ist nicht verboten
selbst ich hab einmal Nord-Östlich von Teldraßiel die Umrisse 
gesehen. Aber laut eines GMs ist es für den Account schlecht sich
dahin zu bewegen (Ticket-Fragen FTW).

2. Der Rest
Greifen wir zum Tor von Gilneas zurück, damals in Classic sagt
Blizzard sie hätten es "Forgotten", Und davon gibt es ne Menge
sachen. Natürlich vieleicht Langeweile. Vieleicht auch sollte ne 
Flugroute drüber gehen und über leeres Land fliegen ist Dööf.
Wahrscheinlich hatten sie was vor und hatten es vergessen,
Wie ne menge in der Spielwelt...


----------



## Kersyl (26. September 2010)

Hehe...War da auch letztens^-^
Aber was anderes hab ich nich gefunden außer denen...


----------



## xxardon (26. September 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> 1. GM-Insel
> In ihr gibt es einen Geheimen Raum der früher zu Gesprächen
> benutzt wurde. Die Position der Insel wird immer dan geändert
> wenn sie für jeden Zugänglich wird (Jemand einen Pfad findet,
> ...



früher konnte man ganz locker mitn nachtelf priest zur gm insel =)

aber jetzt ist die sozusagen eine *instanz*... eine instanz ohne eingang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... und das mit dem gesprächsraum... der war nicht in der gm insel... es war nur ein ganz weißer raum... und in der mitte ein stuhl! ^.^


----------



## Haggelo (26. September 2010)

Also auf die gm insel kann man heute immernoch.

ein freund von mir war gestern dort.


----------



## xxardon (26. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Also auf die gm insel kann man heute immernoch.
> 
> ein freund von mir war gestern dort.



war er nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (26. September 2010)

xxardon schrieb:


> war er nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War er.

Wenn du es mir nicht glaubst kann ich dir gerne ein video geben, er hat es aufgenommen.


----------



## xxardon (26. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> War er.
> 
> Wenn du es mir nicht glaubst kann ich dir gerne ein video geben, er hat es aufgenommen.



ok will ich sehen!


----------



## Haggelo (26. September 2010)

xxardon schrieb:


> ok will ich sehen!



http://www.warcraftm...w.php?id=160555

bittesehr.

Informiere dich das nächste mal bitte etwas besser.


----------



## xxardon (26. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> http://www.warcraftm...w.php?id=160555
> 
> bittesehr.
> 
> Informiere dich das nächste mal bitte etwas besser.



WTF !!! O.o!!! das muss aber patch 3.3.3 oder so sein... wen nicht... oh man ist blizz dämmlich -.-*!!!


----------



## Dattel (26. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> http://www.warcraftm...w.php?id=160555
> 
> bittesehr.
> 
> Informiere dich das nächste mal bitte etwas besser.



dein freund war also gestern da???
nur war gestern nicht der 16.
aber der kalender im viedeo seigt den 16 an
komisch komisch


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (26. September 2010)

aha du hast dir also einen level 1 krieger erstellt bist mit ihm zufällig vom startgebiet aus nach sw gekommen und dort dann runter gefallen... is klar 

der bug is weithin bekannt dort unten konnte man auch durch erweitertes exploiten in der alten welt fliegen und das kleine haus da kennt wohl auch die halbe welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaryul (26. September 2010)

Einfach die Küste entlang schwimmen, bis man an der Hütte is reicht auch völlig um hinzukommen.
Wir waren recht verwundert bis wir wussten wofür die Hütte da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Igoar85 (26. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Also auf die gm insel kann man heute immernoch.
> 
> ein freund von mir war gestern dort.



soso...gestern? Gestern war der 25.09.2010 und das Video wurde am 17.08.2010 geuploadet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erst hirn einschalten, dann Posten und das dann bitte richtig.

BTT: Ich finde solche Orte sehr interessant. Genauso wie das Troll-Dorf und das Dörfchen über Sumpfland. Einfach Herrlich...Mal schauen, ob wir diese mit Cata per FM erreichen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deis (27. September 2010)

Igoar85 schrieb:


> BTT: Ich finde solche Orte sehr interessant. Genauso wie das Troll-Dorf und das Dörfchen über Sumpfland. Einfach Herrlich...Mal schauen, ob wir diese mit Cata per FM erreichen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann such mal bei youtube nach >>>wow underwater village<<< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tsurugu (27. September 2010)

Ich kenne noch sowas, wobei man in deinem Fall auch allein durchs schwimmen dorthin gelangen kann.

1.) Unter Karazhan, wo man durch ein unsichtbares Loch hinunter fällt und dort mit Steinen ein Riesen-Smiley gezeichnet ist.. von dort aus kann amn auch ohne den Karaschlüssel durchs Portal.

2.) und 2x auf der GM-Insel (nciht die AQ-Insel^^). Einmal mal war ich zufällig vom Zeppelin gefallen und nach nem plötzlichen Ladebildschirm war ich auf der Insel. Und das andere mal wurde ich "ausversehen" von einem GM auf die Insel zu sich geportet... der wollte mir eigentlich nur mein gelöschtes Item wieder zustecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wurde aber wieder sofort von der Insel gekickt, weil ich dreist in das Haus gelaufen bin... als ob ich das nicht schon kannte haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uldanem (27. September 2010)

HMm ich liebe auch diesen verganenden Dinge. Leider werden sehr viele durch das Nutzen eines Flugmounts aus der Welt verschwinden. 
Früher gab es mal nen Weg wie man von IF aus ins nicht Instanzierte ZG kam. 
Man musste nur durch den Tunnel welcher oben im Berg ist und ins nichts führt reiten. AM ende dann durchblinzeln Zack war man unter der Map^^ vohrer sollte man sich nur richtig auslegen. Nach 20 Minuten fallenwar man im nicht Instanziertne ZG wenn man es verpatzt hat flog man weiter bis ins Meer. Dort schwimmt man ja automatisch dan nweil Wasser endlos nach unten geht. 




Gerade jetzt Beiß ich mir in den Hintern das ich das GM Gespräch von vorrige Moante nicht Dokumentiert habe... da hat der GM sich unten Beim Kroko in Dalaran hingestellte (Zim. Zams Zom? Wie es immer heißt)


und mir von dor aus geholfen wie ich ihn fragte warum er da unten nicht rauskommt meinte er nur 

"Ich wurde hier eingesperrt weil ich ein Böser GM war =( " 
Fand ich witzig^^


----------



## Peter@buffed (27. September 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> zu deiner Frage:
> Ja die Gamemaster Insel gibt es. Sie ist aber nicht für Spieler erreichbar da man vor Erschöpfung sterben würde.
> Zum Aussehen kann ich dir sagen es ist sehr grün auf der Insel. Es gibt ein Großes Haus dort und man kann alle Items kaufen die es im spiel gibt an einem oder mehreren Händlern.
> Kein Scherz



sehr wahrscheinlich die entwickler insel auch gm insel genannt die du (wohl auf einem privatserver gesehen hast) da es derzeit dort keine portale mehr gibt wie früher, sowie weder händler die irgendetwas verkaufen


----------



## Annovella (27. September 2010)

ShaakTi79 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Zunächst erstmal gibt es nur *1 (eine) GM-Insel* die befindet sich zwischen Azeroth und Kalimdor! Die 2.te Insel, die sich südlich von Tanaris befindet, gehört zu einer langen Questreihe (AQ-Questreihe)! Auf dieser Insel sehr weit südlich von Tanaris, befindet sich eine Hütte(Zelt), ein Baum und eben die Kiste, die man für den Quest looten muss!
> 
> ...



Falsch. N Kollege von mir ist dort mal hingelaufen mit ner Lvl Nachtelf Priesterin. Die Insel war WEIIIIIT im Nordwesten von Kalimdor mitten im nirgendwo, nichtmal mehr auf der eigendlichen Karte.
Was dort zu finden ist? Viel grün, ein großes Anwesen, paar Bäume und das wars. Lustig wars, als wir im öffentlichen Channel geschrieben habe, das alle mal /who Gm-Insel in den Chat schriben sollen.


----------



## Kiligen (27. September 2010)

Ist doch ganz klar, dass ist der Cäptain der noch , aber Respektvoll, Ruf für die Bukanierten gibt...... lediglich der Weg den der TE genommen hat war ein bugusing nicht jedoch das Ergebniss.


----------



## nosmoke (27. September 2010)

leute
für bug-using gibt es einen offiziellen begriff:

EXPLOID

dad haus da is keiner. und btw, wen du zwischen arati und sumpfland nach rechts schwimmst inner schlucht is aufer linken seite ein hof mit felder ...


----------



## MCBBOYIV (27. September 2010)

Ich hab mal nen Movie gemacht mit so jede menge solcher Orte

Klicke hier "Youtube"

Mein Favo ist die Gruft neber Kara wo man nur rein kommt wen man dort stirbt und dan als Geist auf die andere Seite des Tors geht und sich belebt.
Aber auch Die Smaragd Saftgrünen Felder find ich cool.


----------



## Felgand (27. September 2010)

Pandmm schrieb:


> Leute wenn ihr die gm insel ganz im süden meint die war shcon zu 60 zeiten gegebar und weisst irh warum ? weil man da hin musste um aq zu öffnen also die instanz in silithus das war damals ne lange questreiche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Uaaaaaaah Deutsch und so :-/


----------



## MCBBOYIV (27. September 2010)

tja die GM-Insel hat aber mehr bedeutung als NUR die AQ Eröffnung die GM-Insel war auch schon vor AQ zu erreichen und weist du warum? weil dort Händler sind mit allen Bedeutungsvollen Gegenstände von D1-T10 und allen Legandarys und mounts und so weiter

allerdings sieht man die händler nur als GM siehe mein Movie

Post noch mal^^

Geheime und nicht Offizelle Orte in World of Warcraft


----------

